
Tardigrade protein binds to nucleosomes and protects DNA from hydroxyl radicals - bookofjoe
https://elifesciences.org/articles/47682
======
moneytide1
I wonder if the study of the resiliant tardigrade could eventually provide the
insight required to modify the interstellar travelling human body to be more
"immune" to the dangers of long term radiation exposure.

